# looking 4 a tool



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I went to a emergency call last night.Somebody had put a rubber hose with a clamp to a about a inch of copper coming out of the foundation :no:and a clamp on the other end of the hose to a hose bib.:laughing:
Well the customer said that it was like that for a while then it finnally blew off well the inch of pipe was deformed (it wasn't circled and the pipe was dented as well) so my question is do they sell something that I could of stuck inside the pipe to shape that inch of copper? 
I capped it off I used my torque wrench to shape the pipe and it worked, but had trouble with it last night and customer didn't have money to pay to chip up cement.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Look up swaging tools for copper tube sizing...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ridgid conduit sizing tool.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/575-Sizing-Tool


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

1/2 swage is definitely the way to go. I have a set, I don't use them often, but when you need them they save lives.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have enough room you can use an adjustable wrench to round out the pipe...
I've had to do it many times and always is sucessful


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> If you have enough room you can use an adjustable wrench to round out the pipe...
> I've had to do it many times and always is sucessful


 Me too.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always used a flaring tool to get copper back into round. Put the pipe in the tool & tighten it down, the tool will make it round again.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks 4 the info.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Use a wirsbo pex expanding tool


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.jerman.com/waterworkssupply.com/tools/Page28.html


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

if you cant get it round enough for 95/5 you can all ways sealfloss it i hav filled in some big gaps when i was in a bind.... about $125 a pound tho


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

15% Silflossed a split 1 1/2" 90 once, It was torture. had to use 1 stick as a filler. Here any connection under the concrete has to be silflossed. The hard ones are stuffed between two 80 yr old floor joists, with overly well aged pine floor boards. Begin to burn just by the heat off the torch. Had a massive panic attack a few years back, had worked under a house repairing frozen water lines caught the floor joist on fire, finished weld then sprayed joist till it quite smoking. Laid under it for about 45 minutes picking at it with a screw driver to make certain it was out, returned the next day to house burnt to ground!! Mine and journeyman's hearts sunk! Found out HO caught his bed on fire smoking at night.

Back on track a swedge is your best bet, second pick if you are limited on room is using a screw driver, if limited even more use a small adjustable wrench. I had a close quarters swedge, basically took a large swedge and cut it down to fit into super tight spaces. Never failed get copper thieves cut the copper at the floor. Have to chip around it enough to get a swedge into it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> The hard ones are stuffed between two 80 yr old floor joists, with overly well aged pine floor boards. Begin to burn just by the heat off the torch. Had a massive panic attack a few years back, had worked under a house repairing frozen water lines caught the floor joist on fire, finished weld then sprayed joist till it quite smoking. Laid under it for about 45 minutes picking at it with a screw driver to make certain it was out, returned the next day to house burnt to ground!! Mine and journeyman's hearts sunk! Found out HO caught his bed on fire smoking at night.


Maybe its time to learn about some of the things available to us such as heat shields, and cool gel...

There is no excuse these days for BBQing wood in a customers home....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

In a pinch a round style screw extractor works well to round a piece of copper.
They make them both in round and square


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> If you have enough room you can use an adjustable wrench to round out the pipe...
> I've had to do it many times and always is sucessful


 me three


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Maybe its time to learn about some of the things available to us such as heat shields, and cool gel...
> 
> There is no excuse these days for BBQing wood in a customers home....


THAT'S WHY HIS NAME IS SHAKEY:laughing: Plumber by day arsonist by night


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

By the way ap plumbing, you are lucky we are all very mature. When I read the title of this thread I thought it may get scary. :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Pricey but worth it. 

http://www.swigtools.com/swigtools.php


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Pasco makes a 1/2" er.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...TfSdFdP2gAeBmJXFBg&ved=0CCsQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Pricey but worth it.
> 
> http://www.swigtools.com/swigtools.php


Do you own a set of those I&F? 

Idea is simple yet genius, basically extrudes the tube back to it's original shape...

Why do you figure they don't list one for 1/2"?

(probably because they do excavation and lot servicing, which is min 3/4" here anyway.)

And yeah... You weren't kidding when you said expensive...

I have used a pin wrench for small bore, or flange pins work well for some of the larger sizes...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> By the way ap plumbing, you are lucky we are all very mature. When I read the title of this thread I thought it may get scary. :laughing:


My first thought when I saw the title was......"You're sure to find one here" , but I'm way too mature for that....


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

U666A said:


> Do you own a set of those I&F?
> 
> Idea is simple yet genius, basically extrudes the tube back to it's original shape...
> 
> ...



No. There are on my tool list, just at the bottom and really I can't remember when I needed one. :mellow: If I need them I know where to get them.:icon_biggrin:

Boy, good question. I would think 1/2 and 3/4 would be the ones used most.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> No. There are on my tool list, just at the bottom and really I can't remember when I needed one. :mellow: If I need them I know where to get them.:icon_biggrin:
> 
> Boy, good question. I would think 1/2 and 3/4 would be the ones used most.


Probably a good guess that I conjured up though, no?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Pricey but worth it.
> 
> http://www.swigtools.com/swigtools.php


I have the 2", a great tool for rolled copper. The ends are usually out of round, and you don't have to waste any by cutting off the ends to get a good piece of pipe. I also have them in 1/2", 3/4" and 1", but by a different maker.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I made my set myself...

Being able to play in a machine shop on lathes and surface grinders doing Guberment Jobs did have its advantages...:laughing:


----------

